# Liquid amber not dropping leaves



## beastmaster (Feb 18, 2014)

I work on these same 4 liquid ambers every year, some times twice a year, their growing under HV lines and the lady doesn't want edison to touch her trees. Any way three of them are all in a row, with the forth one 10 feet out of line growing next to a big pine. Three of the liquid ambers lose their leaves each year but the one next to the pine doesn't lose all its leaves. They turn red but don't fall. The lady's convinced it has to do with a micro climatic. I not so sure. Every other liquid amber in the state is losing its leaves. I seem to remember reading some diseases will prevent a tree from dropping its leave. Any feed back on this? All the trees appear healthy,


----------



## ch woodchuck (Feb 19, 2014)

Mornin B....They grow good up here..quite a few in my area.What I've noticed thru the years is that trees in open areas (colder)lose their leaves.And those growing close to other trees/vegetation an closer to houses and other structures hang on to their leaves sometimes till spring.?????I'm thinking not as cold...mini climate?All are healthy mature vigorus trees.


----------



## sac-climber (Apr 25, 2014)

beastmaster said:


> I work on these same 4 liquid ambers every year, some times twice a year, their growing under HV lines and the lady doesn't want edison to touch her trees. Any way three of them are all in a row, with the forth one 10 feet out of line growing next to a big pine. Three of the liquid ambers lose their leaves each year but the one next to the pine doesn't lose all its leaves. They turn red but don't fall. The lady's convinced it has to do with a micro climatic. I not so sure. Every other liquid amber in the state is losing its leaves. I seem to remember reading some diseases will prevent a tree from dropping its leave. Any feed back on this? All the trees appear healthy,



Are the leaves dried up and still hanging? Does new growth push them off in the spring? What percentage abscise normally in fall? Is it producing fruit in the same amount as the others?


----------

